# Valeting - Worcester area



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi All,

We're buying a new (well new for us) van from a private seller and I'd really like to get the interior professionally valeted.

Can anyone recommend a good valeter ('in' or mobile) that covers the Worcester area and what to look/ask for in terms of service?

As always. all thoughts appreciated  
Thanks
Lev


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

I would be interested in any replies to this question as l live in the area and l'm not aware of any.


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Marrabone,

I found these 3 companies locally which I will call if there are no others recommended. Will let you know how I get on.

Car-A-Val (No website that I can find)
11 Milton Close Beechwood Park Worcester Worcestershire WR3 8EE
Contact: Len Perry 01905 456732

http://www.professionalvaletservices.co.uk/home

http://www.kandsservices.com/index.html

Lev


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi there, KandSServices are members on here so you could PM them for a quote. I have heard good things about them although I have not used them myself.

(And no I do not have any connection with the company :wink: )

Worth a go?

Keith


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I do valeting but unfortunately I am not in your area.

Just make sure you use a company that knows how to deal with motorhomes, as a lot of damage can be caused by a pressure washer and caustic TFR which many valeters use.


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Lev,

Yes l'd appreciate that thanks!

Jezport, hi, sorry for my ignorance but what is TFR?


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Jezport, what are your charges pease? i might be interested.

Regards,

Simon


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Marrabone said:


> Hi Lev,
> 
> Yes l'd appreciate that thanks!
> 
> Jezport, hi, sorry for my ignorance but what is TFR?


Traffic Film Remover


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

sander4709 said:


> Jezport, what are your charges pease? i might be interested.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Simon


A return ticket to NZ and I will do it for free. Or if you are near Leeds let me know the length of your van.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We ie OH and Moi have just started a rental MH business and are interested in "doing up" second hand vans. Hence if so give us a call and we will valet for you - have all available equipment and in motortrade PM fo details

PS just off or between J3 and 4 M5


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Jezport said:


> sander4709 said:
> 
> 
> > Jezport, what are your charges pease? i might be interested.
> ...


LOL. Van is 7m long.
Regards,
Simon


----------

